# Hotel for weekend away in Ireland rec



## Lambchops (18 Dec 2008)

Hi all,

Have just started to see a new man a few months ago  and am thinking about booking a weekend away somewhere in Ireland end Jan/Feb.

Am looking for a really nice hotel (prefably with a spa for me and shops/restaurants.bars nearby !)

Any ideas ??

Thanks a mill.


----------



## BillK (18 Dec 2008)

The Marriott at Johnstown Bridge near Enfield is very comfortable and has a good spa which is free to hotel guests (apart from treatments of course).


----------



## macnas (18 Dec 2008)

this is the place for it....http://www.inchydoneyisland.com/


----------



## j26 (18 Dec 2008)

Maryborough House in Cork is very nice, only about 10 mins from the centre of Cork, and there's a nice spa there.

I was there the weekend of the pork scare - so I wasn't too impressed with the breakfast, but I'm sure it's fine any other time.


The Clarion in Cork is good too.


----------



## Rose (19 Dec 2008)

Time was you didn't go away with any man until you married him. Have I set the cat among the pigeons?


----------



## Rois (19 Dec 2008)

Marriot in Enfield an ok hotel, but not much use if you want nice shops, restaurants and pubs nearby.  Maybe consider Athlone or Galway instead.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

The Spa at the Hudson Bay Hotel in Athlone is gorgeous, also The Temple Spa in Moate is great too!


----------



## Lollix (19 Dec 2008)

Radisson in Rosses Point in Sligo is good. Hotel is quite good, has the pool and etc stuff, and is beside nice walks on the beach. If you want shopping, Sligo is only ten mins away by car.
Lots of unusual stuff to do around there, like the seaweed baths in Enniscrone, climb Knocknareagh, visit Yeat's grave or visit Lisadell House. Maybe learn to surf in Strandhill if you're that way inclined.

If I was the new man in someone's life I think I'd like to be brought to Lough Rinn in County Leitrim, but it's away from shops etc so I know that that's just a personal choice.


----------



## gipimann (19 Dec 2008)

Lyrath Estate near Kilkenny got a rave review from a friend of mine last summer...not too far from the city and some lovely treatments (pricey but worth it).


----------



## krissovo (19 Dec 2008)

Lake View Hotel Kilarney, it will be a weekend you will treasure!  Great views, spa baths that fit two in all the superior rooms.  Bring your own champagne and they will supply a ice bucket.

Stuff the shops but it has a Spa.


----------



## MandaC (19 Dec 2008)

I've said it before here, but Heritage Hotel at Killenard has loads to offer for a weekend.  I would book dinner in the Italian Sol Oriens for one night, and dinner in the Clubhouse for another night.

There are no shops nearby,(Kildare outlet about 20 mins. drive) but on the complex there is the Lesiure Centre/Spa/Golf Course/Bowls/Walking Track/Bikes.

My sister and I went the weekend of the pork crises.  Even though it was announced during the night, each guest got a letter of apology put through their door during the night apologising for not being able to offer the full irish the next morning. There was extra fruit, beautiful mushrooms/fried potatoes put on instead and breakfast was still lovely.  The service was excellent and the hotel is beautiful.

We only went for 1 night - got dinner, bottle of champagne left in room with cranberry juice to make cocktails, use of the Spa Experience  no treatments) but still fabulous , choice of dinner in either the Italian or Greens plus discount cards for the Kildare outlet, which is about 20 minutes drive.  It was €175 each, but well worth it in my opinion.

I can't wait to go back.


----------



## z101 (19 Dec 2008)

Google all the decent hotels in Killarney, there seems to be an absolute price war going on there moreso than other places and some amazing value to be had. Some good restaurants in the town, which are a bit pricey but excellent.


----------



## tester1 (19 Dec 2008)

Hillgrove Hotel Monaghan is lovely, near town too for shopping etc. 
They have a lovely spa aswell. Enjoy!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Dec 2008)

G hotel galway.really nice and great staff


----------



## Lambchops (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks guys. All food for thought. Am considering one of the hotels mentioned above...actually trying to decide...will let you know next year how it goes !!


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Dec 2008)

Rose said:


> Time was you didn't go away with any man until you married him. Have I set the cat among the pigeons?


 
Well I think Lambchops hasn't a notion of such sinful activity. If you read her post she's merely boasting that she's seeing a new man and at no point does she mention he's going away with her. She says "am thinking about booking a weekend away." She doesn't say with whom. I can only think this weekend away is to get a break from her new man. Shame on you Rose for insinuating that Lambchops would induldge in sinful activity.



Lambchops said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have just started to see a new man a few months ago  and am thinking about booking a weekend away somewhere in Ireland end Jan/Feb.
> 
> ...


----------

